# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  اهداف ايدكو

## midris3

*ما عارف ياهو ولا ما ياهو 






*

----------


## midris3

*
*

----------


## midris3

*
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*الراجل دة كبييييييييييييييييييير اوي

*

----------


## الصادق

*والله ما عنده عوجة .
*

----------


## كدكول

*والله ياشباب انا ماشفت اللاعب ده بلعب اصلا لكن مابطال
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*والله يـاخ اهــدافـو جميــله
بعديـن الزول دا جـاي اعــاره
لونفـع كانا بها لو ما نفـع 
البـاب يفوت جمــل
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الله يكضب الشينه
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

الراجل دة كبييييييييييييييييييير اوي




كبير دي خشم بيوت ياتو كبر

:m_monkey: 

ياحزيفة هل تقصد انه تجاوز العقد الرابعة من عمرة

ام اعجبت بشوتتة من منتصف الوادي الى ان سكنت في ديار ابن عبس
                        	*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

الراجل دة كبييييييييييييييييييير اوي




 كبر السن لا يعد عيبا و اكبر دليل على ذلك
 لاعب مانشستر يونايتد رايان جيجز الذي تعدى ال37
 و الفيديوهات توضح انه لاعب هدااااااف
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي و افتخر
					

والله يـاخ اهــدافـو جميــله
بعديـن الزول دا جـاي اعــاره
لونفـع كانا بها لو ما نفـع 
البـاب يفوت جمــل



ليش حقل تجارب ونحن ما عارفين ...؟؟؟؟
:m_monkey:  :m_monkey:
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أنا ما تابعت الراجل لا مع الزمالك و لا مع الأخضر الليبي و لكن من أهدافه المعروضه دي يجي منو و نتمنى له التوفيق مع الزعيم
*

----------


## مريخي

*والله اهدافه سمحه ..واحسن من الاهداف البيجيبوها لاعبيننا ..بس ان شاء الله تكون لياقته كويسه ..ما نقعد نظبط ليهو لياقته يحدي ما ينتهي الموسم ...واذا نفع كان بها ما نفع الله معاهو شديد...نكمل الدوره بالناس اللعبت الدوره الاولى ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دايرين بيان بالعمل هنا
عشان كده حنقعد نشجعو ونشوف نهايته شنو
الامر اصبح واقعا واللاعب اصبح مريخيا ومجنسا كمان خلاص معاهو
نسوي شنو بس ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## وائل خلف الله

*فيديو اهداف شنو الفلقننا بيها اقوم اطلع زى كواريزما سى دى وبس
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اللاعب تم تجنيسه وسيوقع بديلا لحسن جزيرة 
*

----------


## ابراهيم 258

*والله ما ساهل ربنا يستر
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*بعد ده يقولوا ماسورة ...

ياخي ده معلم عديل .. مهارة وكونترول قوة تسديد بالقدمين ... تاني دايريين شنو ...

بعد ده الوالي إلا يجيب ميسي ...

*

----------

